
Enso OS: A simple operating system for everyone, able run on any machine - rohmanhakim
https://www.enso-os.site/
======
mastrsushi
The future of Linux "distros" seems to be merely theme packs on top other
existing distros. Include OS in the name and say it's meant for everyone. Just
like Xubuntu, just like Enso OS, just like Ubuntu, just like Debian.

When I look at ElementryOS, PopOS, PureOS, Etc...OS they all seem to ignore
the irony that someone savvy enough to discover an obscure distro might not
need everything to be a user friendly macOS-esque experience. It's rehashed,
conceited, and insignificant. I could take Ubuntu Mate and tweak it with
conky, i3wm and call it whateverOS, but I wont because I know anyone who ever
found it could easily do the same first themselves. That's the great thing
about Linux that we keep ignoring. Most people dont care about your config
setup, it's still Ubuntu at th end of the day.

I'd argue that community developed *nix systems without corporate funding will
never be for the masses. If you want to make an impact on Linux, fix upstream
instead of adding onto the heap with abandoned projects that attempt to make
the lives easier for a consumer demographic that has other interests than the
OS that runs their internet browser and word processor.

~~~
jna_sh
> they all seem to ignore the irony that someone savvy enough to discover an
> obscure distro might not need everything to be a user friendly macOS-esque
> experience.

Sure, I’m technically capable of doing all this myself. I don’t need the
macOS-esque user friendliness. But I also don’t need takeaway food. But
sometimes, home cooking is just a chore, yknow?

~~~
sergiomattei
Yeah... This mindset is just part of the HN bubble.

Most people want to be productive with their computers quickly, including most
skilled users. If you like configurability, there's a plethora of options.

------
Gys
> Built on top of Xubuntu for a solid and reliable base, we have re-themed
> XFCE to our own liking, added some nice features to the environment and ship
> it with some extra applications.

~~~
b2ccb2
This is pretty much how elementaryOS started. If I remember correctly, Daniel
Foré started an icon set, then Xubuntu was forked and reskinned. As more
developers flocked to elementaryOS, the whole desktop stack was rebuild on
GTK+ and Vala.

In fact, Enso OS is pretty much a mix of Xubuntu and elementaryOS:

> The window manager is a fork from gala [https://github.com/nick92/Enso-
> OS/tree/master/galal](https://github.com/nick92/Enso-OS/tree/master/galal)

> The Greeter is a fork of pantheon-greeter [https://github.com/nick92/Enso-
> OS/tree/master/greeter](https://github.com/nick92/Enso-
> OS/tree/master/greeter)

> The application menu is a fork of slingshot-launcher
> [https://github.com/nick92/Enso-
> OS/tree/master/panther_launch...](https://github.com/nick92/Enso-
> OS/tree/master/panther_launcher)

> It also uses elementaryOSs AppCenter (renamed to App Hive)
> [https://github.com/nick92/apphive](https://github.com/nick92/apphive)

------
microcolonel
This is a superficial GTK+ reskin with a derivative window manager and an icon
pack. This is not an operating system, and it's not particularly helpful if
what you're showing is the special sauce. If you have some ingenious installer
which reduces the complications on that end for people, that'd be cool, but
that doesn't seem to be what this is.

~~~
netsharc
Yeah, I don't get what his "team" of 1 dude's motivation is. The top line is
about the environment too, with nothing concrete about how this OS is
supposedly better for the world. What is this, are Instagram hipster
influencers making Linux skins now?

------
zapzupnz
What a confusing website. The main components are … a login screen! A desktop!
A means to switch applications!

Well done, we've never had those on computers ever before.

------
lioeters
It's great that a single person is able to create a custom operating system.

Sure it's mostly just Xubuntu, a retheme/reskin of XFCE, with some personal
touches in environment, bundled applications - but clearly there's been time
and effort spent on configuring it well, to keep everything simple to use,
with a feel-good presentation. I can see value in that.

The project also has wholesome and healthy goals, of being able to run on old
computers/laptops, while respecting the users' privacy. There are certainly
other "OSes" with similar goals, but I'd say, it's a positive contribution.

------
skyyler
Confused by the implication that using machines old enough to not be supported
by macOS or Windows is in any way "Green".

Using older hardware almost assuredly means using more power than more modern
systems.

~~~
Svip
Like crushing an old car and replacing it is more damaging to the
climate/environment than keeping an old car going. Even if that older car is
far less fuel efficient than the modern alternative. Same goes for all
hardware... generally.

~~~
creatornator
Except after you've used the older machine for long enough, it would have been
less wasteful to crush it in the beginning and replace it earlier, skipping
all the consumption later on.

~~~
skyyler
Which is exactly why cash for clunkers was a program.

------
erklik
any machine? Does this include phones? I have been looking for a compatible OS
for my old Galaxy Note Edge but its been pretty dang difficult.

~~~
bananicorn
Unfortunately, your best bet will be PostMarketOS[0]... It's nowhere near
ready for everyday use though, I'm afraid.

[0][https://postmarketos.org/](https://postmarketos.org/)

------
ducttape12
Looks cool, but the problem I keep coming back to everytime I switch to Linux
is... Why? Windows works just fine for me. I use my computer for a browser,
video games, .NET development, and web development.

I've spent many, many hours over the years using and configuring Linux, and I
keep coming back to the same conclusion.

Yes, Linux has much better privacy than Windows, but for many people, that's
not a strong enough reason.

~~~
wilsonnb3
Linux does some things better.

If you want to use a non-mainstream programming language, chances are it won’t
support windows.

Package managers are nice.

Using it on the desktop will help you become more familiar with the the server
variants (applicable to both windows and Linux).

------
antpls
At the minimum, it needs to be compatible with Android's HAL

------
pratikss
If it runs on any machine, it's not for everyone.

------
santafe
"We believe in freedome and privacy"

------
maxharris
-

~~~
Annatar
Since Solaris and the BSD's, nay, since AT&T's UNIX®️ back in the '70's. Linux
was the first to just ship the kernel without the userland.

~~~
pjmlp
And me thinking that there were already OSes being done in high level
languages in 1961.

